# [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)



## PCGH_Mark (9. September 2014)

*[Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Hallo zusammen,

da ja der Wunsch kam, die Community stärker bei unseren Projekt-PCs für das Print-Heft einzubeziehen, poste ich hier mal meine Vorschläge.


Diese Ausgabe: Office-PCs, die ausreichen, um auch mal ein 1080p Video ansehen zu können. Sei es über eine DVD oder Youtube/andere Online-Plattformen. Das eine oder andere Arcade-Spiel sollte auch kein Problem darstellen.

Intel

CPU: Celeron G1820
MB: Asrock H81M-VG4

AMD

CPU: Athlon 5150
MB: Asrock AM1B-M

Gemeinsam:

RAM: 2 × 2 GiByte, DDR3-1600, CL9
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power L8 300 Watt (kennt jemand etwas kleiner Dimensioniertes, Gutes?)
SSD: Crucial M500 120 GByte

Bei dem Intel-System könnte man gegebenenfalls einen größeren CPU-Kühler nehmen und den nahezu passiv betreiben (=> lautlos). Für den Sockel AM1 gibt es AFAIK noch keine.
Hat jemand Vorschläge für geeignete Gehäuse?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Das Thriathlor Eco wird wohl recht laut, besser wären z.B. das Golden Green HX 350 oder das L8 300 Watt

Statt dem Bitfenix Prodigy, was zwar sehr schick ist, aber für ITX sehr sehr groß, würde ich auf was viel kompakteres setzen, etwa das Raijintek Metis


----------



## Kusanar (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Blu-ray-Laufwerk: LG BH16NS40, 64 Euro


 
Der Link fürs BD-Laufwerk führt zur WD 4TB Green... 

https://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-bh16ns40-bh16ns40-auar10b-a882988.html


----------



## Optikks (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Warum überhaupt ein normales netzteil? Eine pico psu ist absolut ausreichend für die hardware und man hat eine lärmquelle weniger.  Ein htpc sollte nicht hörbar sein also ist jedes bewegliche teil weniger ein Gewinn

Lg


----------



## IluBabe (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*



> da ja der Wunsch kam, die Community stärker bei unseren Projekt-PCs für das Print-Heft einzubeziehen, poste ich hier mal meine Vorschläge. Diesen Monat sind HTPCs dran, unabhängig von dem Preis würde ich ein AMD- (Kaveri, niedrigere CPU-Leistung, dafür höhere GPU-Leistung für Arcade-Spiele, etc.) sowie Intel-System (Haswell i3, hohe CPU-Leistung + Quicksync für Encoding, etc.). Verbesserungsvorschläge erschwünscht!


Klasse Idee das hier mit der Community zusammen aufziehen. Dafür gibts nen .



> Statt dem Bitfenix Prodigy, was zwar sehr schick ist, aber für ITX sehr sehr groß, würde ich auf was viel kompakteres setzen, etwa das Raijintek Metis


seh ich ähnlich. Hattet ihr nicht erst vor einigen Ausgaben mehrere ITX getestet. Da könntet ihr doch den best bewerteten nehmen. 8/2014 Sprich Node 804, Zalman M1 oder Cooltek U2. Sonst halt eine Lösung mit integriertem NT für sehr passend. 

Beim Mainboard: MSI A88XI AC wirds mit dem Brocken eng, weil der Sockel dicht an dem Erweiterungskartenslot steht. Wenn also hier eine Zurüstung erfolgen sollte (und sei es nur eine 7,1 fähige Soundkarte), müsst man ggf nochmal die Kühlerwahl überdenken.

Der i3 hat ne recht geringe TDP evtl könnte man hier sogar ne passivlösung realisieren sofern man bspw den Gehäuseluftdurchzug richtig plant.


----------



## TroaX (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Ich schmeiß mal das in den Raum: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22015352dd94146bd015b994c64d9de038b3f19e7359e

PS: Ich persönlich lege kein Wert auf ein BD-Laufwerk. Bekomme aber die Kretze, wenn neben meiner Glotze ein gerät steht, an dem ich direkt erkenne, das da ein PC-Laufwerk drin ist. und leider gibt es kaum gute gehäuse mit guter Verblendung.


----------



## Kusanar (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Also grad bei einem HTPC sehe ich für einen "Klotz" á la Cooltek keinen Platz in meinem Wohnzimmer... da müsste schon eher was im HiFi-Format her. Kann aber sein dass ich da ein Spezialfall bin


----------



## IluBabe (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Also grad bei einem HTPC sehe ich für einen "Klotz" á la Cooltek keinen Platz in meinem Wohnzimmer... da müsste schon eher was im HiFi-Format her. Kann aber sein dass ich da ein Spezialfall bin


kommt drauf an wie man das organisiert, Ein Fernseher mit Wandmontage und darüber ein Board wo das Cooltek mit Sichtfenster drauf steht sieht bestimmt nicht allzu schlecht aus, wenn man mal abseits der ausgetretenen Wege von irgendwelchen Unterbauten für den Fernseher denkt. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Deswegen sollte man dann in der Ausgabe eh auf die verschiedenen getestenten ITXer verweisen als Gehäuse und es dem überlassen, der sich sowas zusammenstellen will.


----------



## Optikks (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Mir waren beide Gehäuse deutlich zu groß für mein Wohnzimmer.  Hab ein sehr günstiges Intertech E7 verbaut welches eine ausreichend dimensionierte pico psu dabei hat und bin vollends zufrieden damit. Überlege halt ob ich meinen I3 4330 gegen einen A8 7600 tausche. Derzeit spiel ich darauf nur League of Legends, Fussballmanager und ab und an CS:S aber mehr fps gehen ja immer


----------



## s_mcclain (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Also ich fahre inzwischen, auch dank guter Beratung hier im Forum mit folgender Konfig sehr gut.
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, das ich:
1. Damit nicht spiele
2. Keine High-End Sound-Anlage dran betreibe. Sondern ein standard 5.1 System per Toslink.

Aber er ist für mich nicht hörbar, und da er hinterm TV hängt UNSICHTBAR!
Wenn ich ne DVD gucken will, nutz ich ein Externes Laufwerk.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Bei FM2 ist ITX nach wie vor ein Preistreiber. "HiFi-Format" Gehäuse für mATX können im Endeffekt schlanker wirken als  ein Cube und erlauben deutlich günstigere Mobos mit gleichzeitig mehr Platz zum Ausbau.
Z.B. Mobo:
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asrock-fm2a88m-hd-90-mxgrx0-a0uayz-a1022681.html
Gehäuse:
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/silverstone-milo-ml04-schwarz-sst-ml04b-a963855.html


----------



## PCGH_Mark (10. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Zum Gehäuse: Gerade hier gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Geschmäcker,  wie man einen HTPC realisieren kann, deshalb ist hier ein Vorschlag  besonders schwierig. Vielleicht nehme ich einfach zwei Vorschläge mit  rein: Ein größeres und ein kleineres.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei FM2 ist ITX nach wie vor ein Preistreiber. "HiFi-Format" Gehäuse für mATX können im Endeffekt schlanker wirken als  ein Cube und erlauben deutlich günstigere Mobos mit gleichzeitig mehr Platz zum Ausbau.


 Das praktische bei den Mini-ITX-Mainboards ist, dass dort Mini-PCI-Express-Steckkarten für WLAN und Bluetooth dabei sind - für einen HTPC durchaus sinnvoll, wie ich finde.

Edit: Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Was macht WLAN und BT am HTPC eher nötig als am normalen PC?  Ob man per Kabel oder  Wireless vernetzt  ist ja eher eine allgemeine Entscheidung und der Nutzen von BT an jedwedem  PC ist eh sehr begrenzt (Eingabegeräte haben meist  einen eigenen Stick dabei und für alles andere ist  es zu langsam).

Generell kann man  beides aber per Nanostick a 5€ haben. Wenn man es denn braucht.


----------



## NuVirus (10. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Es wäre allgemein mal schön wenn ein paar FM2+ Boards im mATX und ITX Format von PCGH getestet werden (oder habe ich etwas übersehen da es nur ganz vereinzelt mal 1 Board getestet wurde?).

Ich habe mir selbst vor ca. 2 Wochen ein Kaveri System als HTPC aufgebaut und habe mit dem 8GB G.Skil 2400 Kit das du auch genannt hast nur Probleme mit dem Speicher um nen stabil zu bekommen - die 16GB Variante des Speichers läuft irgendwie 

 Obwohl ich sogar gebraucht ein etwas besseres Board gekauft habe zusammen mit dem A10 7850k scheint es Probleme mit dem Speicher zu haben.
Seasonic G-360W
AMD A10 7850k (gebraucht)
MSI A88XM Gaming (gebraucht)
G.Skill TridentX 2400 8GB Kit CL10 - bei mir übrigens auch Dual Rank.

Mit dem 7600 läuft dann aber ja sowieso nur auf 2133 aber selbst das macht bei meiner Zusammenstellung Probleme.

Was mir zum Thema HTPC aktuell noch einfällt:
Mir ist beim Umstieg vom Intel i5 Haswell auf das Kaveri System aufgefallen dass im Idle der PC (s.h oben) im richtigen Idle zwar noch einigermaßen sparsam ist - was wenn ich euren ATX Kaveri Board Test angeschaue wohl auch stark vom Board abhängt.

Sobald man z.B. Youtube Videos oder über Silverlight Amazon Prime HD Videos anschaut, steigt der Verbrauch beim Kaveri (ca. 70-90W) star und bei meinen i5 4670k (mit IGP ohne Turbo und etwas Undervolting) ist der Verbrauch nur leicht gestiegen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinne auf maximal ca. 40W was doch ein großer Unterschied ist - habe das Haswell Bundle verkauft da Oversized als HTPC.

Auf jedenfall interessantes Projekt - bei Intel sollte eigentlich auch ein G1840 ausreichend sein die Refresh CPUs haben jetzt sogar Intel True Video HD laut Intels Datenblättern und so wäre man doch auch preislich deutlich besser dabei - kann man ja auch mal testen denn die CPU Leistung sollte auf jedenfall ausreichend sein. Bei den Intel System kann ich dir nur die Crucial Sport 8GB empfehlen da du dort die Spannung recht gut absenken kannst und Intel ja eh kein so hoher Speichertakt ohne Z-Board nutzen kannst.

Kannst ja HTPCs in verschiedenen Preisklassen vergleichen und evtl. noch nen kleines AM1 System nehmen, da könntest dann auch den Crucial Speicher verbauen - ein Vergleich mit nem G1840 auf HTPC tauglichkeit wäre klasse.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Also, als HTPC "Wohnzimmer-Gehäuse" käme mir definitiv nur ein Silverstone in die Schrankwand  : PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: SilverStone, Gehäusetyp: Desktop, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Richtung Grandia GD05B oder ein Lascala


----------



## Rolk (11. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*



> Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy Mini-ITX, 69 Euro (viel Platz für Festplatten und Co., hat jemand weitere Vorschläge?)


Joa, ich hätte weitere Vorschläge. Mich hat diese kleine Kiste hier  überzeugt. Schlichtes zeitloses Design ohne Plastik zu einem Top Preis und man kann günstige mATX Mainboards verbauen. Wenn man noch ein bischen an der CPU knausert kann man zusammen mit dem am Board und Case gesparten Geld eine dezidierte spieletaugliche Grafikkarte verbauen. Falls das zusammen mit dem fehlenden Laufwerk ins Konzept passt. 

Inter-Tech Mini ITX E-D5 (88881192) in Gehäuse: PC-Gehäuse | heise online Preisvergleich

Oder hier, augenscheinlich fast baugleich:

LC-Power LC-1500Smi silber, Mini-ITX in Gehäuse: PC-Gehäuse | heise online Preisvergleich

Cooltek C2 schwarz (JB C2 K) in Gehäuse: PC-Gehäuse | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Alibaba5936 (12. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Ich möchte mal dieses Gehäuse in den Raum werfen:

Antec ISK 110 VESA, 90W extern, Mini-ITX (0761345-08197-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Man kann es platzsparend (was ja für einen HTPC wichtig ist) hinter den Monitor unterbringen.


----------



## Kusanar (12. September 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": HTPCs (Feedback erwünscht)*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich habe mir selbst vor ca. 2 Wochen ein Kaveri System als HTPC aufgebaut und habe mit dem 8GB G.Skil 2400 Kit das du auch genannt hast nur Probleme mit dem Speicher um nen stabil zu bekommen - die 16GB Variante des Speichers läuft irgendwie
> 
> Obwohl ich sogar gebraucht ein etwas besseres Board gekauft habe zusammen mit dem A10 7850k scheint es Probleme mit dem Speicher zu haben.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich hab das von Mark im Startpost vermerkte MSI A88XI-AC und hatte mit OCZ-Gold-Rams derbste Probleme. Starten war teilweise gar nicht möglich, nach CMOS-Reset gings für einen Bootvorgang allerdings hat das Laden von Windows entweder ewig gedauert oder ist mit einem Bluescreen abgeschmiert. Die A88 scheinen dahingehend etwas sensibel zu sein. Mit Crucial Ballistix Riegeln alles kein Thema mehr.
Die OCZ laufen übrigens auf einem anderen Board ohne Probleme (MEMTest und diverse andere Benchmarks, alles OK). 

Das Antec finde ich als "kleine Lösung" sehr gut  Würde mich trotzdem freuen wenns ein "Hi-Fi-artigeres" Gehäuse im Stile des Milo noch in die Aufstellung schafft.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*

Neue Runde, neues Glück


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*

Zum Spiele-PC:
Beim RAM sollte 1600er @CL9 auch reichen. Ohne "OC" sind die sogar schneller(Intels CPUs unterstützen nach wie vor offiziell nur DDR1600, mehr wird das Mobo daher ohne Nachhilfe nicht einstellen). Macht aber im Moment eh nicht viel am Preis.

Beim Netzteil solltest du vielleicht eine Alternative anbieten. Auch wenn es wirklich gut ist kommt es sehr wie Werbung rüber wenn man nur das eigene NT nennt.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Neu!] "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*

und evtl. mehrere Modelle der GTX 970 anbieten. Die ASUS Karte hat ja schon teilweise für Probleme gesorgt.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Neu!] "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Spiele-PC:
> Beim RAM sollte 1600er @CL9 auch reichen. Ohne "OC" sind die sogar schneller(Intels CPUs unterstützen nach wie vor offiziell nur DDR1600, mehr wird das Mobo daher ohne Nachhilfe nicht einstellen). Macht aber im Moment eh nicht viel am Preis.
> 
> Beim Netzteil solltest du vielleicht eine Alternative anbieten. Auch wenn es wirklich gut ist kommt es sehr wie Werbung rüber wenn man nur das eigene NT nennt.


 Die Idee hinter Z97 + K-CPU ist ja, dass das System gut übertaktet werden kann.

Zu den Netzteilen: Be quiet E10 vielleicht?


DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> und evtl. mehrere Modelle der GTX 970 anbieten. Die ASUS Karte hat ja schon teilweise für Probleme gesorgt.


Bitte näher ausführen. Bei uns gehört sie zu den leisesten Custom-Designs. Problemkarten kann es bei jedem Hersteller geben.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Asus hat hier im Forum schon bei jemanden das Be Quiet E9 Netzteil geschrottet da es zu viel Leistung über den 8-Pin Stromanschluss gezogen hat

Welches Netzteil setzt ihr bei den Grafikkarten Tests ein?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Neu!] "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Bitte näher ausführen. Bei uns gehört sie zu den leisesten Custom-Designs. Problemkarten kann es bei jedem Hersteller geben.


 
vorweg:
Ich bin kein Profi in diesem Bereich sondern greife jetzt nur das auf was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe:

Die Asus Karte hat durch die Verletzung der ATX Norm (1x 6-pin < 2x 6-pin < 1x 6-pin 1x 8-pin < 2x 8-pin) schon mindestens ein Netzteil zerschossen. Hat wohl auch was mit der Railverteilung zu tun und, dass diese eine Rail auf der dann der 8-pin liegt nicht für mehr als die laut ATX Norm 150W ausgelegt sind. Wenn es dann dazu kommt, dass die Karte mehr als 225W zieht (150 vom 8-pin und 75 vom PCIe) kann es dabei zu Problemen kommen.

Die Modelle die immer wieder empfohlen werden sind folgende:
- MSI (für Silentfreaks)
- Gigabyte (G1)(für OC dank der selektierten Chips)
- [Asus wird immer weniger empfohlen seitdem das bekannt wurde]


----------



## rackcity (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Neu!] "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Die Idee hinter Z97 + K-CPU ist ja, dass das System gut übertaktet werden kann.
> 
> Zu den Netzteilen: Be quiet E10 vielleicht?
> 
> Bitte näher ausführen. Bei uns gehört sie zu den leisesten Custom-Designs. Problemkarten kann es bei jedem Hersteller geben.


 
zum netzteil:

Das E10 ganz klar.
das dark rock pro eventuell (sli)
antec tp 450c
..

bei den karten der 970er würde ich vorschlagen:

super leise:

MSI
ASUS strix

schalten bekanntlich beide im idle die lüfter ab und starten erst ab einer gewissen last. einzige manko ist im moment, das die MSI wohl starke probleme hat mit spulenfiepen.

oc potential:
gigabyte g1 (etwas lauter im idle - unter last aber kein düsenjet  )


bei dem 4790k setup würde ich aber wenn dann das asrock z97 extreme 6 nehmen oder das gigabyte z97x gaming 5. sind wirklich mehr als top diese teile 

ram würde ich den g.skill 2400er nehmen. mit einem dicken cpu kühler sollte man aber die kühler schon abgeschraubt bekommen 


für OC unterm strich:

1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 (bzw. asrock z97 extreme 6)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) (alternativ ohne CM)


ohne OC und möglichst leise:

1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07F0-M0NA00)
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

z.B mit einem brocken eco


----------



## IluBabe (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Neu!] "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*

Das Extreme3 ist weniger empfehlenswert. Es wäre zwar für i5 4690k ntubar, allerdings durch die recht "günstigen" Spannungswandler leider eher nur ein Budgettip. Sinnvoller ist in der Kombination mit dem i5 ein MSI Gaming 3 oder Gigabyte Gaming3! - Bezogen auf i7 4790k ganz klar sollte es eine Klasse besser sein im ~120€ Bereich - der beste Allrounder mit der in diesem Bereich sehr guten Spannungsversorgung ist das Gigabyte Gaming 5. Wahlweise auch eine Asrock Extreme 4, wobei hier wohl in der letzten Produktionscharge "Brum"-Boards drin waren.

Der Brocken II für den i5 ist vernünftig. Beim i7 bitte einen performanten LuKü dazu empfehlen also alles mit Doppellüfter >= 120mm mit idealerweise einem guten PLV. Wer es leiser haben will sollte definitiv auf einen Prolimatec Genesis mit entsprechenden selbstgewählten Lüftern zurückgreifen.

Im übrigen zu der HTPC Empfehlung aus der Ausgabe11/2014 - die G.Skill 2400er im Intel System werden auf dem H97M Pro4 nur mit 1600MHz laufen, weil das Board kein RAM OC hat sprich die Empfehlung ging daneben. Bei eben den B und H Chipsatzboards ist so gut wie nie RAM OC vorhanden, weshalb das RAM >1600MHz in der Regel für den Popo ist.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Neu!] "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*

Ich habe die Vorschläge so eingebaut. Beim i7-4790K nehme ich anstatt eines CPU-Kühlers mit zwei Lüftern lieber den Noctua NH-U14S => die Temperaturen sind im Worst-Case 1-2 °C höher, dafür spart man einiges an Lautstärke/-heit.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Neu!] "Projekt-PCs": Spiele reloaded (Feedback erwünscht)*

Habe den Noctua auch da passen bei meinem Board sogar die TridentX Module von G.Skill von der Höhe her - zumindest 2 Stück da 1 der 4 Slots überdeckt wird


----------



## PCGH_Mark (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Neu!²] "Projekt-PCs": Anwendungsrechner (Feedback erwünscht)*

*Update*


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Neu!²] "Projekt-PCs": Anwendungsrechner (Feedback erwünscht)*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Intel
> 
> CPU: Core i7-5820K, 350 Euro
> GPU: Von GTX 750 Ti, über R9 290, bis zu GTX 980 - je nachdem, ob man auch spielen möchte
> ...



Der RAM ist etwas teuer, für 3€ mehr gibts n schnelleres Kit: G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-16GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> AMD
> 
> CPU: FX-8320, 119 Euro
> GPU: s. oben
> ...



Schnellerer RAM für 4€ mehr und ein Günstigeres Board



> Gemeinsam:
> 
> CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U14S, 64 Euro
> Netzteil: Be quiet E10-CM 500W, 84 Euro (je nachdem, welche GPU, auch eine andere Nennleistung)
> SSD: Crucial MX100 256 GB, ~90 Euro


 
Über einen Prolimatech Genesis (+2 Lüfter) statt des Noctua könnte man nachdenken


----------



## PCGH_Mark (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Neu!²] "Projekt-PCs": Anwendungsrechner (Feedback erwünscht)*

Bei den Mainboards versuche ich in der Regel, die E2200-LAN-Chips zu vermeiden. Von denen habe ich bisher nur wenig Positives gehört. 

Den Rest habe ich so übernommen.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

*Update mit Office-PCs. Feedback kann leider nur zeitnah übernommen werden.*


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Zum NT: Gehäuse mit eingebauter Wandlerplatine oder direkt ein PicoPSU und dazu ein Laptopnetzteil. Allerdings korelliert das mit dem Wunsch dass ihr euch mal richtig damit beschäftigt was in der Richtung gut und was Schrott ist. Tests sind aktuell nämlich überall Mangelware.


----------



## Fafafin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Mein Gehäusevorschlag wären:
Aerocool DS Cube oder Cooler Master Silencio 352M.

Anmerkung:
Ich finde es keine gute Idee, einfach den Startbeitrag des Threads zu ersetzen. Dadurch verliert er quasi seine Seele (überspitzt formuliert). Später hinzukommende Leser finden keinen "roten Faden", dann wird es auch kein Feedback geben können.


----------



## Jesse21 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Gehäusevorschlag:
Cooltek U3 silber (JB U3 S) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooltek Coolcube Maxi schwarz (600046300) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Weniger Platz mit edlem Design


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

RAM bitte einen:
Transcend DIMM   4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (TS512MLK64V6N)

Der AMD hat doch nur Single-Channel.

Mal hier gúcken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g/398483-office-cad-pc-400-a-post7572517.html

Das Netzteil wäre z.B. nett.


----------



## chischko (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

In Sachen (sichtbare, da nicht ganz billig) HTPC Gehäuse kann ich die Streacom sehr empfehlen, v.A. das FC8 Alpha Opt. oder F7C Alpha Opt. da man kein Laufwerk sieht und es via Slot-in gelöst ist. Man hat kein externes Laufwerk, schnellen Zugang zum USB 3 Port hat und auch noch ne IR Fernbedienung bereiben kann. Qualität ist super und wenn man paar Besonderheiten wie die limitierte Kühlerhöhe bei verbauter HDD etc kennt kann man darin super eine AM1 Plattform verbauen (MB, CPU, PSU, RAM, SSD, HDD, Keyboard, Cooler, ODD): Super gerüstet für alle Medien, ausreichend stark auch für hochauflösendes und komprimiertes Streaming und dank DP Ausgang auch noch 4K fähig. Weiß nicht was ein HTPC/kleiner Homeserver mehr können muss/kann?


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Ich empfehle eine Zotac Zbox AQ1 oder AQ2  wegen weniger Lautstärke, weniger Staub, weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## 9Strike (1. August 2018)

*AW: [Neu!³] "Projekt-PCs": Office-PCs (Feedback erwünscht)*

Könnte inzwischen eigentlich auch mal entpinnt werden


----------

